# region free hddvd player for sd players in australia



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

now australia has region free players that play sd movies region free only the hd-xe1 and hd-ep10 ....
http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?showtopic=55926
:T:T:bigsmile:


----------

